# Mathews Feathermax



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

Link to KSL. Open to offers. Would sell 400g Cabelas Stalker arrows (1doz, 2 need new fletching) for $70.00 separately.

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39959670&cat=214


----------

